# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  compra de tarwi o chocho

## SILVIA TERESA

buen dia, estoy interesada en ponerme en contacto con productores o asociaciones que vendan tarwi,estoy interesada en la compra por toneladas 
espero respuesta
GraciasTemas similares: Proyecto de Investigacion sobre ELABORACION DE UN SUPLEMENTO ALIMENTICIO A BASE DE AISLADO PROTEICO DE SEMILLA DE TARA , HARINA DE HABAS , KIWICHA,LENTEJA,TARWI, DESTINADO COMO ALIMENTO NUTRITIVO" Compra de maracuya Compra chia Artículo: Estado promoverá exportación de tarwi a Estados Unidos y Unión Europea Compra de maracuya

----------


## abdon

Ofrecemos 3 toneladas de tarwi a precio negociable 
Psdt: Sembrado en las alturas de Pallasca-Ancash  
Contactarse  al número 972794202

----------


## francis

buenas tardes , cuento con 80 tm de tarwi , esta en la provincia de Huaylas -Ancash , mi numero de cel es #951896716 , francis Valdez Padilla

----------


## CORGOMA

Tenemos un aproximado de 2 toneladas procedentes de la sierra norte.

----------


## francis

Sr. Francis  estoy interesado por  favor comunícate  conmigo rodby ortiz #958409756

----------

